# We were talking about dressage with minis?



## hobbyhorse23 (May 27, 2007)

I couldn't resist. Mom got these cute pictures of Kody and I after our last lesson on Friday and I had to share. He's actually transitioning from a trot to a canter but it looks like a pretty decent piaffe at first glance.




: Hehehe.











We did do some actual lateral work before the lesson in longlines, teaching him (and me!) the basics of haunches-in so we'll keep practicing that along with leg yielding to strengthen his hind end over the summer. Here are some other pictures from after the lesson. I'm amazed my posture was so much better than in the last set of pictures given that I had the flu, complete with a fever this time.



: I made it through the lesson then passed out on the grass in the sunshine with the barn cat while Kody grazed.





















Mom even drove him for awhile!






Sorry some of the pictures are so big. For those who always wonder, Kody's wearing his Ozark Mtn. carriage harness, Camptown Freedom Collar, and is put to his new Bellcrown Minicrown in full show turnout. I hope to be able to get rid of the kick strap as soon as my new leather trace carriers arrive but until then he needs it to make sure he doesn't put a foot over a dangling trace.

I understand this will probably get moved to the picture forum, I just wanted to post it here first as that's where the dressage discussion was.





Leia


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 27, 2007)

Wow, that was a FAST move! LOL. Less than two seconds.



:

Leia


----------



## Leeana (May 27, 2007)

That would have been me that brought up the dressage lol.

He looks good and i really like your driving setup there. That horse can move



.

Thank you for sharing. That must take allot of work to get them to do that in the cart, chief is soaking up most of the 'dressage in hand' that i am trying but i couldnt imagine doing that driving.


----------



## Devon (May 27, 2007)

wow he really gets under himself nicely !!


----------



## Chamomile (May 27, 2007)

Leia, Kody looks so nice and soft! Great job! I wish I had someone to go to for lessons around here. I just have to muddle through on my own



: I just love your set up. It looks so nice and easy to pull. He sure does seem to like his Freedom Collar. I am so glad that I upgraded!! Really really nice pictures. And with the flu :new_shocked:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! That was one thing I really liked about these pictures, is how far he was stepping under himself. Technically he's only back at the same frame and headset he had when we started two and a half years ago but there's so much more power and elasticity to it from the dressage training that it's not even funny. I can't wait to see what the next year or two brings!

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 28, 2007)

: Wow Leia Kody looks awesome, I can't wait to see how much I'll progress this year with the brat.



: Kody's looking crazy good!!! :bgrin

Ash


----------



## ClickMini (May 29, 2007)

Leia, those are fabulous pics. I especially like the third one down. Also the one of your mom driving! I have never seen her in the driver's seat...always in the support role. Go Mom!


----------



## Shari (May 29, 2007)

He is looking good Leia!!

Makes me want to get out with Maggie soon!! Maybe this week.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 29, 2007)

Leia,

Kody looks really GREAT! I always enjoy seeing your photos though! And what a special treat, to see your mom driving!

Do you board, or is that your place? It looks really nice!


----------



## Kari (May 29, 2007)

Looking good!!!!!

Kari


----------



## keely2682 (May 29, 2007)

just wanted to comment on how good the 2 of you look

i love the new cart and harness too


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 30, 2007)

ClickMini said:


> Also the one of your mom driving! I have never seen her in the driver's seat...always in the support role. Go Mom!


That's because you always see us at shows. She drove him some when we first got him but decided driving really wasn't for her. :no: Now that he's matured into being more forward than levitational and I've finally succeeded in installing some manners on this particular "hard drive," she's willing to try again. :bgrin I've got to admit it was really funny watching the two of them head off around the track weaving all over the place until she got the hang of it. She's not used to not having leg aids!



Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Do you board, or is that your place? It looks really nice!


Isn't it a gorgeous place for photos?



: That's the Driving Training Center, aka French Creek Stables, where I haul in for lessons with Lisa Eckhardt. The ironic thing is I grew up taking lessons there with my Arab under a different trainer before it became a driving place so it feels a bit like coming home.

Leia


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 30, 2007)

I know nothing about dressage OR driving. But you and Kody look great! He and you look like you are having fun!!! That is the best part.


----------



## nootka (Jul 13, 2007)

How did I miss these the first time?

What an amazing little horse, and I still have to say you have to experience him in person (one of those "things to do" that should be on everyone's lists, four legged or two!)

Liz


----------



## susanne (Jul 16, 2007)

Great photos, Leia -- Kody is looking good!

I have to admit I'm green with envy...we were getting so close before my little "spa vacation" -- now it seems as if we're a world away...

Mingus misses his practice and all the attention...I just keep telling him "soon"...

Shari, perhaps we could start something new...driving as physical therapy...


----------

